# Mid day score



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 9, 2020)

Best one yet


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 9, 2020)

What a beauty!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jul 9, 2020)

Dang!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 9, 2020)

That is a nice points. 

Congratulations on a great find.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 9, 2020)

Man, that's a nice one. Looks like fairly good grade NC rhyolite.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 9, 2020)

Found in near a old reservoir  bout 20 miles south of  the NC line as the crow flies. Reckon it’s a spear point ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2020)

That’s one fine rock chiseled out by a man. 
Congrats ????


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Found in near a old reservoir  bout 20 miles south of  the NC line as the crow flies. Reckon it’s a spear point ?


I’m no expert. I would tend to believe with the slant a little  by the base is may of been a knife deal.
Just a guess.
Let’s see what the more advanced say.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 9, 2020)

One side looks more worn and resparpened.
I would hate to get
Hit with it either way.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 10, 2020)

Very nice find. Congrats


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice one! Field or road bed?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 10, 2020)

Creek bed feeding a reservior


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 10, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Found in near a old reservoir  bout 20 miles south of  the NC line as the crow flies. Reckon it’s a spear point ?


Those Savannah River points were made in the late Archaic, when the atlatl was the main weapon. I think they were used both as atlatl dart points and knives. I'd say most of the bigger ones were used maily as knives. I've found a couple over the years that have worked broad round tips that were likely used for carving the insides of soapstone bowls.


----------



## antharper (Jul 10, 2020)

Nice find , I just call them all arrowheads ?


----------



## Pig Predator (Jul 10, 2020)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Creek bed feeding a reservior


Closest thing I've found on a creek bed is the top half of a broke that had happen to work it's way down on the edge of a spring head. It was steep terrain in a valley about 300 yds from the ridge(2800 ft). I was stoked even being a broke as it was the first crystal quartz I'd found serrated.  I looked forever for the bottom half to no avail.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 10, 2020)

Of the hundreds of points I've found over the years, exactly one of them came from a creek. A nice little Yadkin arrowpoint with a nice patina.


----------



## Tentwing (Jul 10, 2020)

Wow ? ……… that’s awesome.


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 11, 2020)

I’d be proud to have found it. Great find!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice one!


----------



## southernman13 (Jul 13, 2020)

Very cool!


----------



## Beenslayin (Oct 20, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those Savannah River points were made in the late Archaic, when the atlatl was the main weapon. I think they were used both as atlatl dart points and knives. I'd say most of the bigger ones were used maily as knives. I've found a couple over the years that have worked broad round tips that were likely used for carving the insides of soapstone bowls.


That was my first thought... Atlatl. You would need one to sling a big point like that. Nice point! I can only dream. I’ve read books and hunted for hours and hours only to find a piece of a point.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 21, 2020)

Mud covers them in south ha creeks


----------



## ghadarits (Oct 22, 2020)

Beenslayin said:


> That was my first thought... Atlatl. You would need one to sling a big point like that. Nice point! I can only dream. I’ve read books and hunted for hours and hours only to find a piece of a point.


If you keep looking and you'll find a good one. Don't give up.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Oct 22, 2020)

Old timer told me one time “ son every stone tool that was ever made is still there”. Wise old man, I sure miss him.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 22, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Of the hundreds of points I've found over the years, exactly one of them came from a creek. A nice little Yadkin arrowpoint with a nice patina.



I have found a few.  The most recent was when I took my new bride down to show her where my deer stands were.  One has it's feet right on the bank of Kiokee Creek.  I stepped down into the creek to cross and saw a familiar shape.  Picked up a pretty good one also with heavy patina.  I think that is the only one she has ever been witness to finding.


----------

